# How do you tell the age of a cockatiel?



## frozengirl (May 21, 2012)

I am thinking of getting 1 more pet bird to add to my flock. I am just curious, how do you tell if a cockatiel is young or not? When is an acceptable time to buy one and are they easy to tame generally speaking?

I have 2 budgies already that only perch on my finger if coaxed and love each other so much. I am afraid if I get another budgie they will bond to each other more then me , although I am interested in maybe getting a budgy instead. How old are budgies when they lose their head rings ?

Thanks if anyone can answer , I know this is the budgie :i.opl: forum but googling hasn't given me any clear response.


----------

